# Old school Sony and Coustic



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Wondering if either of these are worth anything? Found a couple of 2 channels I can basically get for free. 

Sony XM-2022
Coustic Power Logic Amp 102

Might even consider taking the Sony to run a pair of components for the wife.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Went ahead picked 'em up. Couldn't beat the price, and I'm sure I'll find something to do with them.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Those little amps are great on door speakers. I have tried and liked a lot of the Coustic stuff, hadn't tried any of the older sony but hear great things. And like you said these can be found for great prices.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I picked up a different amp for the wife here in the classifieds. I might be on the hunt for a metal pedal car for my son though and use one of these to power a set of small full ranges.


----------

